# Bumper Bolts



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a 65 Tempest Custom. The front bumper was removed to work on the quarter panel and all the bolts got up and ran away. I have a new set coming from Ames, but it has been long enough I’ve forgotten the orientation. Could someone take a picture of the bracket to frame mounting, specifically where the hex washers go for adjustment? Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I wanted to personally thank everyone that helped out with this issue. It's reassuring to know how many guys out there are willing to lend a hand to a fellow 65 Pontiac owner. 

In case anyone else ever has this problem. The hex washers go in the front outside of the bumper bracket and adjust the height of the bumper. The regular bolts and washers go in the back and adjust the depth of the bumper.


----------

